

Google+ shares numbers with NYTimes - tysone
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/03/06/google-defending-google-plus-shares-usage-numbers/

======
joejohnson
They're counting YouTube and the Android Marketplace as Google Plus-enhanced
products? Well, then of course those numbers are high. I'd like to see how
much direct traffic Google Plas receives.

~~~
smeg
That they would try such deceptive tactics to prop up G+ shows how truly
desperate they are.

------
tompagenet2
I fear I may be a different kind of chap than Mr. Gundotra, but if my friends
were posting on Google+ then I don't think they'd be sharing tips on the best
microwave to buy.

I don't really understand why Google+ is so stagnant. I know I'm not attracted
to it as no one I'm interested in posts there. I guess this is a classic (lack
of) network effect. There's nothing much wrong with the interface, but with no
reason for me to visit I can't see it going anywhere.

Most damningly I do not know a single person in the real world who is also on
Google+ and has posted more than once. A few have signed up after I nagged
them, posted once and then given up, but the majority have not even got that
far.

Google need to find a feature that attracts users to Google+ in the first
place. So far I can't name that.

------
AznHisoka
We all know G+ is struggling in traffic. It's no secret. Most moms don't use
it. Most teens don't know what it is. Most grandmas haven't even heard of it.

